# Springfield, MO -#317_010809, M 3-6 mth, PTS 01/19



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Claim Number: 317_010809 
Description: BRN-BLACK GERMAN SHEP PUP 
Sex: M 
Location: 
SPRINGFIELD 
Brought In: 01/08/2009 03:50 PM 
Held Until: 01/19/2009 03:50 PM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 

To claim this dog, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 417* 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 417* 833-3592) 


> 
Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 417* 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 417* 833-3592) 

I dont have much information about this guy other then they wont work with the public, has to be the owner or a rescue to pull him. I might have a contact with a rescue that can pull him if there is someone to take him. I have Bella already and work 90 hours a week, I could not possibly take on training two with the work schedule I have currently.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

Why won't they work with the public??

What a cute boy!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

It is just animal control and thus wont work with the public at all. You have to go through rescues to pull and its so difficult to explain that you want one animal pulled and not take on that they have "in stock". Its so sad, this facility has a huge rate of kills and seems to be fine with that. For the longest time, they didnt show pictures of cats they had picked up. Just a week ago they started showing the cats, guess they werent of enough interest to be posted.


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

My local AC will adopt to the public with requirements that you must be at least 18 and promise to fix and microchip immediately. However, they won't hold for rescues, etc. I wish they would post on petfinder. I wrote the county board but got no response. By "won't work with the public," do you mean they won't adopt to the public?


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

http://www.ci.springfield.mo.us/health/database/animalcontrol/index.jsp


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

OMG! Are the pups Shepherd mixes or pure Shepherd. All the way at the bottom of the link!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

At first glance, huskey comes to mind.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

I thought they looked mixed. Keep in mind that kept till date is the date of pts. They dont even try to work anything out and from what I hear the conditions are horrible. See the old guy?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

You learn something new every day about the way some shelters do things and MO laws. A kill shelter where you have to have a 501c to pull? That seems crazy. 

They stated that they wk with CARE another organization. Maybe that is how they adopt out. 

Maybe the 32 dogs pictured are there because CARE is full?? 

Thank you for at least bringing this shelter to my attention. 

We have 4 dogs (are over our limit), I also have 3 kids, I wish I could at least foster this pup. With all that I still showed my DH his pic, I thought he was going to jump in his truck and go get him. 

There were so many beautiful dogs out of the 32. They all look terrified. This will haunt me all day.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

4 of the 32 are going to be pulled by CARE (never heard of them). 

Not the GSD though. How do they decide?








Glad it is not my job.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

They have 2 GSD's and the pups. It breaks my heart.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*



> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdThey have 2 GSD's and the pups. It breaks my heart.


I am only seeing 1 Shepherd (317_010809) and the pups.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

The older one with it's head hung down has Shep in them. 

I did not notice the pups before, I do now! 

This shelter is SO close to me. Well, maybe a couple of hours. I did not know. 

Do they post on Petfinder??


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

256_011209
Black and brown German Shepherd mix and 
317_010809
BRN-BLACK GERMAN SHEP PUP
plus the pups. Oh my! They are down to 31 dogs! WTH! Everyone pray it was an adoption of rescue!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

I cannot tell who is missing, but I do remember seeing a 1-14 date but not until 3 PM.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

These dogs are come from several different sources. Some are owner dumped, some are found on the streets, some are local strays that the public views helping by taking there. For instance, on CL on Rants and Raves, a post office worker posted pics of a starving pit bull puppy locked out in the bitter cold about a month ago. After alot of ppl babbling about it yet not willing to do the proper thing and assist him with food/shelter and water. They call AC who comes out and takes him in, holds for 48 hours and then pts due to being a pit. They sealed this poor dogs fate.

CARE is one of the primary rescues that they do work with and they actually get priority over other shelters. So, if I am able to contact my friend I work with and ask her to pull this GSP, and IF she does this and then CARE comes in and wants him, they get him.

Now these dogs come in daily, and twice a week CARE and other rescues can come in and commit to taking them if they are not claimed by their owners. If CARE is full they dont take any. They come in and "guess" which animals have a high rate at adoption thru their shelter. They do not use pet finder however I do think CARE does. Other organizations are AllCreatures and I think there might be one other. I have seen them pts obviously pure bred dogs that are of high monetary value, IE Old English Sheepdogs and Old English Bulldogs, ETC without giving them a chance. 

We had a breeder of poodles one night in Nov go around all over Southwest Mo dumping dogs in the night. There ended up being 50 poodles there but there was a poodle rescue that was able to get them. Its really sad! They dont give on min or one day to an animal.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

I just talked to Lynn, She is getting in touch with them and will see what she can do to pull this guy. Vet bill for Neutering and all shots etc would be $75 and she said she would be willing to work with other shelters to help other dogs, all she needs is their licence numbers?

Even if I cant get this boy, at least the only other option would be that another shelter was able to pull first.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

Thanks again for making us aware. I have never heard of a shelter doing things this way. 

I have pulled some animals out of some really nasty, high kill shelters, It is usally give us the money and take the dog. No 501c or anything like that. 

Has anyone else heard of this?? 

There are 30 dogs listed now. Hope it was an owner claim.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

If they are owner claimed then they will still show the dogs photo and list claimed by owner........ like the samoyed does. Still not heard any word yet.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

Any word. On getting this pup out??


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

Nothing yet! Argh I hate waiting!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

The shepherd is no longer listed. Anybody know what happened? They still have the other shepherd and the puppies.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

Yah I just noticed that! This is heart wrenching! No word and the shelter wont tell me anything. I have tried calling Lynn but she hasnt answered either. No telling at this point. All I can hope for is that he was claimed by his owner and he is happy and at home. Will update if I find anything else out.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: PUP Springfield Mo. 3-6 month M*

It had to be owner claimed. It had until the 19th. 

Man, I have never seen a website that is updated so often. It changes all the time. 

I have to stop looking.


----------

